# Sit/Stand setups for bad backs like mine



## Robert_G (Jul 29, 2019)

Most physios including mine says i should limit sitting at my DAW to 30 mins at a time followed by a 5 minute stretch/stand/walk combo.

Thing is....i get focused on what im doing and 90 mins goes by and then im sore for 2 days.

Does anyone have a workstation that can be used in a combo of sit/stand? Im not sure how easy it would be to build given that my workstation is huge.

Thoughts?


----------



## Zero&One (Jul 29, 2019)

Set your phone alarm for 45mins, put it another room so you can't snooze it easily.
Simple, but makes me actually move my carcass now and again


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 29, 2019)

My fitbit zaps me at 10 to the hour between 9 and 6. Not sure if I can make it a longer period. 

I have a slightly higher desk chair and set the screen up a bit. Then I can move my keyboard and mouse up and down as I need it. I actually end up standing much of the day. But you can also buy sit/stand desks. I think Ikea has a reasonable priced one. You just are limited on what you can put on it.


----------



## Takabuntu (Jul 29, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> Thing is....i get focused on what im doing and 90 mins goes by and then im sore for 2 days.



I've tried a medicine ball, but when I get tired I fold...


----------



## gtrwll (Jul 29, 2019)

I've looked into the Ikea adjustable table, but it feels way too flimsy to accommodate my midi keyboard, monitors and the screen. Most of the other budget tables I've tried have the same problem, the sturdier seem to start from around 500€ here.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 29, 2019)

this is kind of why I haven't got one yet. I have seen some "build your own" bases that will take a decent amount of weight, but then you have to be careful how heavy your table top is. The other options is a small area one that will only raise the screens, mouse and keyboard (computer keyboard that is) You don't really need your monitors or midi keyboard going up and down.


----------



## Robert_G (Jul 29, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> this is kind of why I haven't got one yet. I have seen some "build your own" bases that will take a decent amount of weight, but then you have to be careful how heavy your table top is. The other options is a small area one that will only raise the screens, mouse and keyboard (computer keyboard that is) You don't really need your monitors or midi keyboard going up and down.



Exactly....thinking if i could just raise and lower the basics....but without it being a pain in the ass as it would be every half hour.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 29, 2019)

You might consider: UpDesk, The Human Solution (UPLIFT), Ergo Depot, NextDesk, and Autonomous' Smart Desk. Those cover a varying degree of desk sizes, lift capacities, and price points.


----------



## brek (Jul 29, 2019)

I swear by standing desks. I've had one at the studio for several years. It's big and sturdy and has everything but the computer on it. 

I've recently been spending a lot more time working from home and one of the first things I had to do was put in a standing desk. When I buy stuff for myself I tend to be very cost conscious (i.e. cheap) so I ended up getting the 3 tier AIMEZO from Amazon for about $300. 
So far so good. I don't have my monitors on this one, so I have to sit in order to "properly" work on music. 
One other nice thing about an adjustable desk... Adjusting the height ever so slightly for playing the MIDI keyboard va the qwerty keyboard.


----------



## WaveRider (Jul 29, 2019)

I got one of these, and it's awesome...



I bought the frame separately and used an IKEA desktop. It's great for the back and it gives me a ton of energy for hours until the legs get tired, then it's time to sit for a while.


----------



## whiskers (Jul 29, 2019)

WaveRider said:


> I got one of these, and it's awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the frame separately and used an IKEA desktop. It's great for the back and it gives me a ton of energy for hours until the legs get tired, then it's time to sit for a while.



i have something similar to this, but still need to assemble it. I've got a two tops/slabs of wood, one for the desk top, one for the sliding drawer which will house my 88 key controller. Remind me and i'll take a pic when done.


----------



## tabulius (Jul 31, 2019)

I also had back problems and pain. I tried Herman Miller Aeron and even the most expensive model (I don't remember the model). I also tried standing desks with leaning chair and without. But with every product I had lower back pain. I learned the hard way what works with some people, might not work with me - no matter how well it is reviewed.

But luckily I found a great solution for me. Now I have a "kneechair" that takes the load out of my lower back. It is not perfect, I still get stiffness in my knees and back sometimes, but with this chair I can change how I sit in it, and that is great. The key is to try things out and find the best way for you.


----------



## MWMelis (Jul 31, 2019)

I use an Ikea Skarsta Sit/Stand desk with my keyboard positioned below it on an X-stand and and a CubeFit TerraMat on the floor allows me to stand comfortably. I alternate between standing straight and leaning against the desk to give my back a rest. The desk height is adjustable using a crank handle for fine tuning. I swap out the standing mat with a desk chair when working at the keyboard for extended periods. Lifting and replacing the standing mat to make way for the chair isn't the most elegant solution but it only takes a moment.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 1, 2019)

Getting up and moving is good and all, I do it automatically because my body will let me know whether I'm thinking of it or not. But the only thing than will help you in the long run are muscles and a strong core. Exercise daily!


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 7, 2020)

So I got this one a few months ago.



What a life saver. So simple...takes little effort to raise and lower. Best $169 Cnd I have spent in a long time. Even for regular computer use....its great.
I stand most of the time actually....that way I can reserve my sitting time when I'm playing the digital piano live for recording.....then stand for the programming and editing.
Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

